# query about egg share and general health



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

does any body know how strict they are about past illnesses when applying for the egg share scheme.  I had anoreixa and depression as a young adult and am worried that although i have been fully recovered for a long period of time that they will not accept me. anyone know if this will be of a concern to them?
thanks
lou


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi lou,

I can't say for sure, but I wouldn't have thought that your past problems would affect you being accepted for egg sharing...  they're looking more for genetic conditions that can be carried in your eggs, for example cystic fibrosis etc.  Would be worth checking with your chosen clinic anyway but I doubt very much your have any problems.

Best of luck,

Helen xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Lou
am eggsharing at the moment well downregging at the mo, dont think it came up only the genetic stuff mainy, am sure it should be ok 
hope it all goes ok for ya
lol
lou xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Lou,

I dont remember being asked anything about anorexia. I had been signed off sick due to depression prior to my consultation and it didnt stop me egg sharing. Wishing you lots of luck,

L xx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

have a question to those who have donated eggs themselves because this is something i have thought about but i cant quite get my head around how i would feel if i got a BFN.  i think i would torture myself wondering is someone else got lucky & what if i got eggs that were not the best.  how do you deal with all the emotion of it all, are you able to just switch off?  what if you don't produce many eggs? after my first icsi only 2 out of 6 fertilised (resulting in DS), 2nd cycle 7 out of 9 fertilised 2 ET but i had M/C then the other 5 were not suitable for freezing so what would have happened if i was on an egg share on either of those cycles?  i will be starting 3rd cycle soon.

i would really love to be able to help someone who doesn't have eggs of their own they could use as i know how it feels to be desperate to have a baby & to not  even have the chance of having one must be all consuming. i hope i don't upset anyone who reads this who is waiting for DE, it must sound really selfish of me when i already have DS, i am so sorry but i just want some advice so that i can decide if i will be able to be strong enough to help somebody else. 
thank you

mo x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya

thanks to lianne, lou and Helen, you have reassured me a bit. I dont suppose we will really know until we go and find out ourselves but I just over think everything and am anxious o get started.  

Mo, I dont think you should apologise for what you havw written you are being honest about very real fears that I am sure have crossed every egg sharers minds, because mostof us are desperate for a child and although we want tohelp someone else are also trying to fulfill our dream of having a child.  It is something you have to consider - I have thought long and hard about how I might feel if our ivf failed and if it would drive me mad wondering if the person I donated to got a BFP and I have to say i still do not have any answers to how i would feel.  I always said i would not do IVF but since we found out my blokes reversal was unsuccesful I have changed my mind.... egg sharers have to have counselling so it might be something you could explore within that space.  If ever you fancy thrashing some of your fears out you can always PM me as I am proably thrashing similar things out!  

good luck with whatever you decide to do x 
lou


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Anorexia is not a problem as long is your BMI is fine. Do not worry....


----------

